# UNV - Universal Coal PLC



## System (27 October 2010)

Universal Coal (UNV) is an emerging near-term thermal coal production and development company with assets in South Africa. The company has over 726 million tonnes (in situ before losses) of JORC compliant coal resources across three thermal coal projects: Kangala, Roodekop and Brakfontein and two coking coal projects: Berenice and Somerville, with a combined total exploration target of over 1Bt of coal.

The directors of Universal Coal are working towards raising capital to finance operational expenditure on its projects and to complete all necessary documentation to enable the company to list on the Australian Securities Exchange.

http://www.universalcoal.com


----------



## frankie_boy (19 January 2011)

*UNV - UNIVERSAL COAL  PLC*

A new Listing that I have not seen on ASF yet.

A South African coal Company. Trying to find some more information to post.


----------



## frankie_boy (19 January 2011)

*Re: UNV - UNIVERSAL COAL  PLC*

Universal Coal is an emerging near-term thermal coal production and development company with assets in South Africa. The company has over 726 million tonnes (in situ before losses) of JORC compliant coal resources across three thermal coal projects: Kangala, Roodekop and Brakfontein and two coking coal projects: Berenice and Somerville, with a combined total exploration target of over 1Bt of coal.
Universal Coal listed on the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) in late 2010 and trades under the symbol UNV.

BGF has tipped it as a buy


----------



## indeck (19 January 2011)

*Re: UNV - UNIVERSAL COAL  PLC*

I picked these guys up late last week predominantly because they're not operating QLD and with the run CCC has been having thought it was a good punt.  Lucky bet so far.


----------



## Dinipants (30 March 2011)

*Re: UNC - Universal Coal PLC*

New announcements out regarding coking coal discovery in South Africa, up almost 10% today. Surprised there's little discussion here . Could be a good opportunity if there's a pull-back (retrace?), which there probably will be

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...et-of-800mt-at-berenice-and-cygnus-15005.html

http://www.abnnewswire.net/finance/...erra_Resources_Limited&timestamp=201103291200


----------



## Jonathan111 (29 May 2011)

*Re: UNC - Universal Coal PLC*

The drilling program for Berenice/Cygnus: Coking Coal Project targeting 700-800mt should be close to completion or completed.

http://www.universalcoal.com/im/files/p/UNV-PresentationSydneyMay2011.pdf

Maybe an announcement soon..

Production to start this year, hopefully sooner..


Some detailed research reports:

http://www.universalcoal.com/im/files/broker/research_note_pursuit_capital_16feb11.pdf

http://www.universalcoal.com/im/files/broker/BGF_Equities_research_report_18jan11.pdf


----------



## Jonathan111 (18 January 2012)

*Re: UNC - Universal Coal PLC*

Eyes on Limpopo!




CIL

_Author: Shivom Seth
Posted:  Tuesday , 17 Jan 2012 
MUMBAI -_ 
_The company is government-owned and operates predominantly in South India.
The company is ready to shell out $77 million for a 2.5 million tonnes per annum coal mine. Talks are that they could be looking at Universal Coal for take-off agreements or investment._
http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page38?oid=143448&sn=Detail&pid=102055


_
Mr Harwood's Australian-listed junior has had plenty of interest from Chinese and Indian companies wanting to gain a foothold in South Africa.
 "We've seen a lot of Indian groups coming through showing interest in our coking coal, and particularly our thermal coal, because access to Indian ports is easy from South Africa," he said._
http://www.universalcoal.com/im/media_display.php?Id=2011/01nov2011



_Access to quality coal deals, with additional strong interest
for off take, joint ventures or project sales from Indian customers
_http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...6cz2Aw&usg=AFQjCNHcnpimtSrznTxkN6OpxFiqt6EFqg

_Mining companies in India, a Chinese mining company and one in South Korea are in separate talks with Universal Coal for take-off agreements or investment, Harwood said in an interview at the Asian Mining Congress in Singapore.
_http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ng-coal-from-south-africa-universal-says.html


----------



## Francisknight (27 June 2012)

Does anyone have any current views and thoughts on Universal Coal?
I brought in last year when they were at 20c and was told from my broker good short term stock with some big news coming that will see it climb back to its heights. I have however seen it slide toward its lows and haven't really heard any bad news as such.


----------



## Francisknight (28 June 2012)

Hit / made 52 week low today.

Can anyone tell me they believe there is a positive future for this company?


----------



## springhill (28 June 2012)

Francisknight said:


> Hit / made 52 week low today.
> 
> Can anyone tell me they believe there is a positive future for this company?




Hi mate,

I have not looked into UNV (yet) but what I can say is that alot of the specs i have posted on lately all have the same chart pattern, mainly a slow decline to 12 month lows.
The question is, which ones will rise from their lows (if they don't continue to go lower) before the others, if at all?
What makes UNV stand out to you above the others?

Having looked at their website, and I don't know if this is worth a brass razoo, there is the latest broker report from BBY.
You may find some realistic positives in there or just a c0ck-eyed overly optimistic interpretation.
http://www.universalcoal.com/wp-content/uploads/downloads/2012/06/UNV-120411.pdf

Sorry I can't be of more help atm.


----------



## Francisknight (29 June 2012)

Hi, I only really bought in because on the spot my broker rings and said I should jump in. He said there would be some big announcements coming in the next few months and they were expecting some fast price gains.

I only had a few thousand sitting in my account and I had heard of them so I just said yeah do it let's see what happens.

This report had some interesting info also. http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...er-traction-in-thermal-coal-market-30346.html


----------



## YELNATS (29 June 2012)

Francisknight said:


> Hi, I only really bought in because on the spot my broker rings and said I should jump in. He said there would be some big announcements coming in the next few months and they were expecting some fast price gains.
> 
> I]




Looks like you've held on to them too long, if they were solely a short term punt.

How would these compare with CZA Coal of Africa which also has coal interests in South Africa, but has run into some environmental and cultural issues with the SA government in recent times?


----------



## burglar (29 June 2012)

I'm a picture person.


----------



## burglar (3 July 2012)

Francisknight said:


> Hit / made 52 week low today.
> 
> Can anyone tell me they believe there is a positive future for this company?




Off the low, up 25% since this Report issued last Friday:
"Patersons Initiate Coverage"

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01309892


----------



## burglar (31 July 2012)

It is trying hard to get off its bottom!

A trend will continue "longer than you think", it takes effort.
I see a consolidation stage (sideways trend) followed by an uptrend.

Sorry, I can't be cheerier than that! I wish you well!


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

Hi Francisknight, have taken a quick look at UNV.

My thoughts. Good cash position *ATM .*They have $8.8m available to them now, but are going to burn $5.7m of it this quarter. The positive side is there should be some really strong activity and hopefully positive news flow stemming from that. On the negative side, how long until they need to raise funds or get a JV agreement, diluting their holding in the projects. Unlike last quarter most of this is going on exploration and development, last quarter $1.5m of their $2.3m spend went on administration. Unacceptable.

*ACTIVITIES PLANNED FOR THE SEPT 2012 QUARTER*
● Execution of the binding Coal Sales Agreement with Eskom
● Continuation of final design and engineering for the Kangala plant and infrastructure
● Project financing arrangement negotiation and capital raising activities for Kangala Mine Development
● Berenice Project – Completion of the phase 2 drilling programme
● Brakfontein Project – Continuation of the environmental impact assessment and other regulatory approvals; progress with the feasibility study
● Roodekop Project – Continuation of the feasibility study commenced during the previous quarter, progress regulatory applications.
● Growth – Continued identification and evaluation of further business growth opportunities

Looking at what is coming up in the Sept quarter, this should be the quarter for UNV to move upwards. Project financing is critical. I see it as a simple equation, if they can't get some SP appreciation out of a $5.7m spend, something is wrong. Either with the market, or with the company.

I can think of 5-10 coal specs I have posted on in the last week with the same MC/cash situation/news flow coming up as UNV. 
What will set them apart from the others and catch the markets interest?
Kangala is the key, with production expected next year, subject to approvals. Off the top of my head, I don't think the other specs are targetting production in 2013.

My thoughts only DYOR.

All the best mate.


----------



## greggles (26 September 2017)

UNV reaching highs of 19.5c today (up around 18%) after announcing its maiden dividend, FY2017 results and FY2018 earnings guidance.

One to keep an eye on IMO.


----------



## kid hustlr (5 June 2018)

Has the worm turned for this company?

I often wonder if I could start portfolio which is a 'long term hold of basing pattern stocks' UNV would fit the mix nicely, seems to have turned the corner.


----------



## Mr Bear (5 June 2018)

From a value perspective this is a cheap stock, they should be in a financial position to acquire sites over the coming 24 months.. I bought in at the end of May, hopefully the trend continues.


----------



## The Triangle (2 March 2020)

The business with terracom is strange stuff.   Glad ASIC stepped in.    Would buy shares in Universal but not worth the risk.  Terricom has debt issues too severe to ignore and the takeover offer is more or less worthless in my mind outside the cash component.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 March 2020)

The Triangle said:


> Terricom has debt issues too severe to ignore and the takeover offer is more or less worthless in my mind outside the cash component.



It's not a stock I follow but I see that UNV dropped from 19.5 to 17 cents today so that's quite a long way short of TerraCom's offer.

Seems that many have doubts about it all.


----------



## System (7 July 2020)

On July 6th, 2020, Universal Coal PLC (UNV) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following the completion of the compulsory acquisition of all securities in UNV by TerraCom Limited (TER) that it does not already own, in accordance with the relevant provisions of the UK Companies Act 2006.


----------

